# Controlador de potencia con opto triac



## mosquimelo (Ago 2, 2006)

Hola, no se si se notara que soy algo novato en esto...

No se si me podreis ayudar, estoy intentado hacer un controlador de potencia con un optoacoplador con triac pero por el puerto serie, vamos basado en el del puerto paralelo pero cambiando el puerto. Me viene mejor para luego la programación llevarla por java y no por c, así puedo integrarla en una interfaz con más facilidad. 

Estoy utilizando los puertos 7 y 1 que me dan -12V voltios sin instrucción y 12 con datos, por ello he puesto un led para que conduzca cuando la corriente sea contraria  y no moleste al optoacoplador. No soy capaz de producir la suficiente corriente para que funcione el optoacoplador, he visto por ahí que todos los manuales son para puerto paralelo, y los que venden con puerto serie son alimentados externamente, y esto siempre sobra. Bueno el caso es que lo he intentado construir de varias formas distintas pero nunca ha funcionado, lo he construido con el paralelo y va bien.

Gracias por todo, sobre todo por vuestro tiempo.


----------



## Guille DJ (Ago 2, 2006)

yo estoy intentando hacer el de puerto paralelo, la tapa de potencia ya la tengo hecha y funciona con varios interruptores, y una fuente de 5 v , los optos encienden con poco voltage, no entiendo mucho de puertos serie y paralelo, pero si te hiciera falta ayuda con la etapa de lo optoacopladores, dimelo y te mandola pcb solo para planchara.


----------



## mosquimelo (Ago 2, 2006)

la diferencia entre los puerto es la tensión entregada y la corriente, a parte que el puerto serie no necesita respuesta, o eso creo... a mi no me hizo falta interruptores con el puerto paralelo y funciona muy bien. 

A lo que me refería, es si alguien sabe de un optoacoplador con triac, el optoacoplador al final y al cabo es un led, así que caeran más o menos entre 1,5 y 0,7 V si cae más no es importante, (o eso creo) lo que importa es la corriente. Un puerto serie emite 12mA,(eso creo) y mi optoacoplador es para 15mA, es un dato que aparece en la hoja tecnica. Pero creo que si emites más amperaje esta en relación con la salida del otro lado, así el triac necesita un minimo de corriente para funcionar correctamente, pero NO SE CUAL ES .... y si ya me deceis los componente,  (jajaja)                                             

Bueno como veis he metido, seguramente, todo tipo de gazapos... (me gustaría que me los corrigierais, creo que me ayudaría bastante, de alguna forma ahi que quitarse)

Bueno gracias por vuestro interes....yo seguire intentandolo


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 2, 2006)

Decime que opto estas usando y te digo cual tenes que usar, por ejemplo:
.69 MOC3041 Zero Cross Opto Triac Driver 400V, 15mA
.65 MOC3042 Zero Cross Opto Triac Driver 400V, 10mA
.59 MOC3043 Zero Cross Opto Triac Driver 400V, 5mA <---
.63 MOC3063 Zero Cross Opto Triac Driver 600V, 5mA <---


----------



## mosquimelo (Ago 4, 2006)

Es este... espero que sirva

69 MOC3041 Zero Cross Opto Triac Driver 400V, 15mA

Bueno y el triac es el bt137...


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 4, 2006)

Bueno, los triacs se "disparan", esto es, pasan a saturación inmediatamente despues de recibir una corriente superior a IGT en el "gate" durante PWin µs, y así quedan hasta que se retire el "pulso" y la tension entre terminales sea 0. Osea que, en alterna, cuando retiras el pulso (apagas el led) queda prendido un ratito mas hasta que finaliza el semiciclo.
¿Hasta ahi OK? No es como un transitor que la salida es proporcional a la entrada.

El MOC3041 arroja hasta 1A (ITSM) a la salida, y el BT137... (sic) necesita IGT para dispararse. Calculamos la resistencia de salida:
Como IGT no lo tenemos y suele ser un valor muy bajo en los "Sensitive Gate Triacs" se desprecia. En su lugar calculamos la menor resistencia que el MOC3041 puede soportar a la Tension dada (220v) × Raiz de 2 (1.41) + un coeficiente de seguridad.

R=V/ITSM=360v/1A=360 Ohm

El cálculo de la resistencia de entrada es la clásica fórmula para encender un LED con una tensión dada (5v). Del datasheet sacamos los valores de corriente (IFT=15mA) y caida de tensión (VF=1,5v) del LED infrarojo interno.

Rin=(5v-VF)/IFT=(5v-1,5v)/0.015A=233.33 Ohm

A valores comerciales:
220 Ohm => 16mA 56mW
240 Ohm => 15mA 51mW
270 Ohm => 13mA 45mW

Cómo se calcula la potencia de R en alterna, no me acuerdo; una vez calculé y me dió poco mas de ½W, algo así como 0,55W. Usando las fórmulas de contínua da cualquier guasada (W=V×ITSM). Así que va de 1W para R y ¼W para Rin

Lo que te señalaba en el post anterior (postee sin terminar porque me agarró sueño) es que existen partes que consumen menos de 12mA que es lo MAXIMO que le podes sacar al puerto, osea que en tu caso tenes:
Rin=(12v-VF)/I=(12v-1,5v)/0.012A=10,5v/0.012A=875+ Ohm
El valor comercial mas cercano es 910 o 1K => 11mA 110mW
Si ya compraste el MOC3041, probá si enciende con la resistencia de 1K.
Si no compraste nada aún, el MOC30x2 te queda muy justo, así que te recomiendo el MOC30x3 donde x puede ser 4, 6 u 8. El precio en USD del 8 me faltó agregar a aquella lista:

.98 MOC3083 Zero Cross Opto Triac Driver 800V, 5mA


----------



## mosquimelo (Ago 4, 2006)

gracias a todos, en especial a Nilfred... FUNCIONA ....


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 5, 2006)

Me alegro que funcione.
Postea por favor el circuito terminado, editando tu primer post, asi sirve este tema para los proxmos que vengan y no tengan que leer todo el tema, sino solo el primer post.


----------



## mosquimelo (Ago 8, 2006)

Buenas, tuve varias equivocaciones... la primera fueron los puertos que cogí, no eran los puertos 1 y 7, tomando el 1 como referencia (masa). Esto me daba 2,25mA, al coger los puertos 5 y 7 conseguí tener 8mA. Ha esto le puse un led zener en paralelo, para tener una tensión constante de 5V, para el caso en que no recibe instrucción. 
Todo esto llevaba en serie lo que me comentaste, una resistencia de 1KOhm, y luego el optoacoplador, que no puse el que me comentastes sino el 400V. 
El resto del circuito es igual que el de "controlador de potencia a través del puerto paralelo"

Me he ahorrado algo de palabrería pero creo que con esta información se puede llegar al final.


----------



## Andrea_Enriquez (May 15, 2008)

HOLA.. estoy realizando un proyecto de control y supervsion de potencia de una electrobomba y necesito diseñar un etapa de potencia... me podrian enviar información sobre ello ....en especial nilfred o mosquimelo me podrian facilitar el circuito q realizaron con el MOC y los triacs por fa es de verdadera urgencia


----------



## Fogonazo (May 15, 2008)

El orden correcto es

1) Bienvenida al foro !
2) Que tipo de motor posee la bomba ?.

Si el motor es tipo "Jaula de ardilla", respondera muy mal o no respondera a la variacion de tension que logras mediante un control por face.
Suponiendo que fuese ese el tipo de motor de tu bomba, se maneja por frecuencia variable mediante un inversor justamente de frecuencia variable.


----------



## Nilfred (May 15, 2008)

El circuito del que hablábamos en este hilo: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/fuente-alimentacion-toma-corriente-alterna-2565/#post11076. Pero es el mismo que figura en el datasheet del MOC3041.


----------



## SIFLIGINIUS (May 21, 2008)

Hola a todos!
Tengo el siguiente problema:
Construyo el circuito que aparece en el datasheet del moc3041 para controlar un triac en mi caso un bt134 con una carga simple de test una ampolleta de 220v.
Cuando lo pruebo el triac queda gatillado en forma permanente debido a la famosa resistencia de 330 ohms que conecta el gate con t2.
Esto lo había experimentado con un triac aislado y no entiendo como ahora se va a evitar que se gatille, a menos que sea perentorio que tenga exitacion digital a la entrada del moc3041 para que lo comande.Es decir la pregunta es alguien ha probado este circuito sin conectar la señal de control digital a la entrada del moc? (en ese caso sería normal que quedase gatillado en forma permanente?)
Gracias por sus posibles respuestas.


----------



## Nilfred (May 21, 2008)

Los triacs tienen ese conocido defecto de dispararse solos, si hay un desfase en corriente y tensión ocurre que no desengancha.
Tu problema está relacionado con el cálculo de la red snubber que acompaña al triac. Cálculo que a toda costa queremos evitar, ya que aunque tengamos todos los datos de la carga (hasta el momento no presentaste ninguno) termina siendo empírico de todas formas.
La solución recomendada es SCR back to back, que se presenta en el mismo datasheet.
Conclusión: Los defectos observados son normales.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 22, 2009)

Una preguntilla... ¿Hay alguna forma de calcular los disipadores que hacen falta para rafrigerar los triacs, o simplemente se pone el primero que pilles?


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 22, 2009)

Es un diodo, tenes Vdrop, la corriente serán 10A, no se ¿No te suena P=V×I?


----------



## esteban_ (Jul 26, 2009)

pues yo experimenté con el moc3041 y el triac bt134 y no tuve mayor problema. Aclaro qeu fue una carga sencilla: una bombilla de 110 v.
El problema que tengo ahora es que quiero controlar el angulo de pontecia por medio de un tren de pulsos proveniente de un pic18f452.....la vaina es que no se bien cómo sensar el cruce por cero de la señal de 110v AC


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 27, 2009)

Pues me están entrando ganas de hacer un dimmer con unos viejos triacs de 10A que me he encontrado por casa.

Algo así:


----------



## thrunkzs (Sep 9, 2010)

Nilfred dijo:


> Bueno, los triacs se "disparan", esto es, pasan a saturación inmediatamente despues de recibir una corriente superior a IGT en el "gate" durante PWin µs, y así quedan hasta que se retire el "pulso" y la tension entre terminales sea 0. Osea que, en alterna, cuando retiras el pulso (apagas el led) queda prendido un ratito mas hasta que finaliza el semiciclo.
> ¿Hasta ahi OK? No es como un transitor que la salida es proporcional a la entrada.
> 
> El MOC3041 arroja hasta 1A (ITSM) a la salida, y el BT137... (sic) necesita IGT para dispararse. Calculamos la resistencia de salida:
> ...


hola, quisiera saber como sabes que valor tiene que ser como coeficiente de seguridad para sacar la minima resistencia que debe estar entre el triac y opto para que el opto no se malogre...esta es la formula que pusistes (220*1.41+coeficiente de seguridad)/ (Istm)


----------



## pablodeo (Feb 19, 2011)

Hola! Yo he montado 4 circuitos con triac en una placa multiproposito siguiendo el siguiente diseño para cada uno de ellos (vale aclarar que he hecho unas pequeñas modificaciones, como intercambiar MT1 y MT2, y usar una resistencia de 100 Ohm en vez de la de 330 Ohm), utilizando una sola alimentación a 220V de alterna para los 4 circuitos:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/computer/triac220/index.htm

Los circuitos andan bien, salvo por las resistencias de 470 Ohm de los 2 circuitos del medio, que se queman, a pesar de haberlas reemplazado por unas de 2W. Originalmente había montado resistencias de 1W, pero lo que no entiendo es: ¿Por qué las resistencias de 470 Ohm y 1W de los circuitos de los 2 extremos no se quemaron, y las de los 2 circuitos del medio sí?

Necesito respuestas urgente, por favor. El lunes tengo que presentar el proyecto que incluye este circuito para manejar 3 electroválvulas y un calentador de agua.


----------

